# Dogs in vehicles



## SarahM (Apr 17, 2006)

I was in Spain recently and a Spanish guy told me that dogs are not allowed in cars as they can distract drivers. I presume he meant not allowed loose in cars . . . Does anyone know if this applies to MHs too? Or is it just a question of making sure any traffic cops don't get sight of the dogs? :?: Thanks for any info...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't give a definite answer but I spent a lot of time in Spain and have heard no such story. We have often traveled in cars belonging to Spanish friends with their dogs and ours. We also travel with two dogs in our van, even if this story is true, which I doubt, it is not enforced, Alan.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We were stopped by the Police when travelling in my son's car (went through a red light)with 2 dogs and they didnt say anything.
I should think he meant loose maybe although I had louis on my lap.
My son's dog was in the front on the floor.
We travelled with the dog in the Motorhome and wasnt stopped either.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://costablanca.angloinfo.com/countries/spain/animals.asp

Kept away from the driver or restrained


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I've driven in Spain with my dog in the motorhome and no problems. There was one time when we were stationary in a traffic jam, which turned out to be a police check, and the dog got bored in her bed and I decided to give her a cuddle on my lap for 5 minutes, since we weren't moving - they told me to put her back on her bed, as sitting on my lap would obviously endanger me whilst driving - had my Spanish been better I would have explained that obviously she wouldn't be on my lap whilst driving and was only there momentarily whilst stationary, but as I am only a basic speaker, I just nodded and put her back on the passenger seat and they approved.

I've also bought one of these -

http://www.scruffmacduff.co.uk/acatalog/CLIX_Car_Safe_Dog_Harness_.html#a948

It's a harness you can put on the dog and then you plug it into the seat belt, so that the dog is safe in case you have an accident - you want to protect your dog as much as you want to protect any other passenger. She has enough room to turn around in her bed, but can't go running about the vehicle or fall if you break suddenly.

Also regarding Spain - a Spanish man in the park today told me how someone he knew left his dog in his motorhome while he went out to the pub, and it got too hot, and the dog died. Awful.

I've got a minimum / maximum thermometer, which I use to check what temperature the van will go up to when unattended, which I can use prior to deciding whether to leave the dog in the van unattended for a while.

Plus lots of water, and leaving the roof lights and the windows open. Loosing some safety around the vehicle seems less important to me than endangering the dog.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*dogs in motorhomes*

You do need to have your dog restrained in the back our your motorhome with a harness to stop them getting onto the driver and causing an accident. I was stopped on a routine traffic check (which they have regularly and don't need an excuse to pull you) and we where fined 90€ for having the dog loose in the back of our estate car. 
Yes you do see dogs hanging out of the windows and on the drivers laps, but trafico cops are getting really hot these days they are under pressure to reduce accidents and fill the coffers.
Lived here for 14 years and they are getting less laid back so be warned
Regards BrianK


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

yes , same as uk dogs must be restrained in vehicles (unable to interfere with driver ) at all times, the guarda trafico are currently having a blitz on unrestrained dogs here in the canaries (flip flop ban soon to follow). our dog has her own car seat which she is clipped into, also allowes her to see out the window ahhh. why would u not restrain your dog ?? they are too precious.


----------

